# Lightweight starter/alternator combo



## rootntoot (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell mewhat the weight savings would be using a B&amp;C lightweight starter and alternator as opposed to the standard ones. I'm just looking for a "ballpark" number. Doesn't have to be exact. This would be for a Lyc. 0-320 series engine.


----------

